# Everyones views on Pets At Home selling reptiles



## Pawz Mobile Pet Supplies (Mar 15, 2009)

Hiya, i was just wandering what everyone thinks about Pets At Home selling reptiles. Is this a wise move considering in our local store the Aquatic Dept was closed because of the fish picking up illnesses and the way they were been kept, so taking into account the Aquatic Dept was closed are they going to hold enough knowledge about the reptiles they are keeping to hold them in a safe and illness free atmosphere cos im sure most of you will agree reptiles are slightly more demanding and take a little bit more looking after than fish!. As far as i am aware they are only dealin with Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos and Turtles.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

i worked for pets at home in colton a few years back and the store was run badly, im against it untill i see they are doing a good job


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

I am For it aslong as as they give jobs to people that have experance and offer training for current staff 
and since there is a pets at home just around the corner i jump in there for a job faster than they can even ask for my CV


----------

